# MAC necklaces?



## olddcassettes (May 15, 2009)

Hey, so im curious...you can only get those silver MAC necklaces if you work there? or do people buy them?


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2009)

they're only given out to employees.  but when people quit or get fired, they sell em on ebay.  kinda retarded if you ask me.  why would someone want a part of a uniform from somewhere they don't work?


----------



## olddcassettes (May 15, 2009)

oh so its part of the uniform? haha who knows... maybe a crazy mac addict? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... ok good to know!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, if you take notice... they're usually wearing at least one... it's like required flair! Oh, office space.


----------



## olddcassettes (May 15, 2009)

interesting how an accessory is part of uniform, i kinda like it tho i love accessories! thanks for the responses =]


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 15, 2009)

they are our name badges... we got told that we dont need a name badge but should always have the MAC badge/necklaces on.


----------



## olddcassettes (May 15, 2009)

oh ok, thank you =] i was just always wondering


----------



## II3rinII (May 16, 2009)

plus different pieces mean different things.  theres the application certification lanyard, theres the 5 yr cuff,  theres also jewelry given as our christmas gift and with certain collections.  i have a leather wrist band that is imprinted with MAC, it was given to the trainers in my region and my trainer gave it to me as a gift for helping her with update.  its super cool, i cant believe she gave it to me!  i love our jewelry, but there are weird fans who want them.  i knew a girl on myspace that bought a mac necklace on ebay and wore it around, i found that weird, like "hello, you dont work there, why front?".


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 16, 2009)

I don't work at MAC but I'd totally wear a MAC necklace, too.
But yeah, they're for employees.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

maybe people want them just because they Love MAC...I guess just like they would buy and carry a MAC shopping bag, Hello Kitty bracelet, etc....I can see MAC collectors wanting this


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_plus different pieces mean different things. theres the application certification lanyard, theres the 5 yr cuff, theres also jewelry given as our christmas gift and with certain collections. i have a leather wrist band that is imprinted with MAC, it was given to the trainers in my region and my trainer gave it to me as a gift for helping her with update. its super cool, i cant believe she gave it to me! i love our jewelry, but there are weird fans who want them. i knew a girl on myspace that bought a mac necklace on ebay and wore it around, i found that weird, like "hello, you dont work there, why front?"._

 
Omg! Lucky! I saw the one they got for NY Fashion week and I soooo want it! aah! lol I've seen people w/ the necklace and I just get curious and ask what location they're from (specially cus we all end up knowing one another) and some just wear it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess a MAC Addict would wear it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2009)

I love the look of my lanyard.  I wish it was blank so I could wear it.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2009)

Are you all "allowed" to wear them outside of work?


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2009)

the mac necklaces look very cool! i wish i got given a special necklace or item of jewelery at my work! a sony bracelet with the barvia bunny charms would be cute!!

as much as i love mac i don't think i'd buy a employee necklace. they look cool but because they're for the staff i'd feel odd wearing one out!


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 16, 2009)

I have one, I think a friend of mine who worked for MAC gave me hers when she quit.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 16, 2009)

I have one which I bought from SonRisa on eBay. I just consider it to be part of my collection. I've never worn it as I worry that people would think that I was either (a) pretending I work for MAC when I don't or (b) thinking that my make-up looked good enough to for me to work for MAC when it certainly doesn't!


----------



## lipshock (May 16, 2009)

I have a bunch of jewelry from my time at MAC and I'm wondering what I should do with it.  One of my ex MAC co-workers told me to sell them but I just didn't think there'd be anyone willing to buy them.  I guess there is.  LOL.


----------



## II3rinII (May 17, 2009)

^^ yeah you could def sell them, espeically the ones from collections like the cocoa beach necklace.  if i ever leave, i dont think id get rid of mine, im to sentimental.  id keep em and tell stories to my grandkids hahaha...


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2009)

Anyone remember the long necklace with the black square beads they gave us one year? I think I am the only one left at my counter that still has it.  Me and a another girl were talking about this at work-bragging about how we still have it.  Two days later she some how got it stuck in a drawer she was digging in and we watched it explode off her neck...ha ha ha.  Break away necklaces, I guess.


----------



## II3rinII (May 17, 2009)

i got that one too, a co-worker gave me one cuz she somehow had 2.  my girl one time was wearing her lanyard one and she didnt double loop it and it got stuck in the till when she shut the register she choked her self and it snapped off!!  we fixed it though!  my pin broke, i think im gonna make it into another necklace so its not wasted.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 17, 2009)

I love the MAC jewelry that the MA's have on. I think I even seen an MA once with a MAC belt buckle on which was super cute! 

Would I buy MAC jewelry? Yes, but I doubt I'd really wear it that much cause I'd feel like a wannabe. But it would be a nice addition to my collection though. Now I would only consider buying a piece if it was reasonably price which I have yet to really see on sites like ebay. 

I am still considering figuring out a way to make a cute necklace out of the Hello Kitty swarovski keychain from the Kouture collection. It's too cute and precious to get all scratched up being used as a regular keychain.


----------



## User27 (May 17, 2009)

I noticed this ages ago, MACS AMULET IN GRAY NIP VERY RARE ONLY 1 ON EBAY WOW - eBay (item 380112411744 end time May-20-09 23:53:42 PDT). Does this fall under an employee necklace or is this a piece released for the public? I was wondering when I stumbled on it but never even noticed the employees' necklaces to know it was a requirement. I speak with them freely but never noticed that, freaking pretty shallow on my part I guess. 

I have no intention of buying it as I'm not an employee but was curious what it was. It is very Office Space like whoever stated that....I felt for Jennifer Aniston in that movie. God, her boss' voice was so monotone too.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 17, 2009)

So I decided out of curiosity to check if ebay had any MAC jewelry for sale, and they did but for a crazy price. 

But I stumbled upon this: http://cgi.ebay.com/juicy-barbie-mac-make-up-couture-art-glass-necklace_W0QQitemZ300314952185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZH  andcrafted_Artisan_Jewelry?hash=item45ec2a81f9&_tr  ksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A  12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

and http://cgi.ebay.com/mac-make-up-glass-art-pendant_W0QQitemZ300314951436QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH  _DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ec2a7f0c&_trksid=p3911  .c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|  240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

What do you ladies think? I actually think they are cute, and am considering getting one. Both pendants are from the same seller who has other pendants up for sale too. It read on her page I think that she accepts requests so I sent a message asking if it would be possible for her to make a MAC Hello Kitty pendant and if so how much? I'll give it a few days to see if I get a response on if she can make one for me or not. If not I'll probably get the barbie one. 

I wouldn't feel weird wearing these even though they have MAC on them since they are not employee jewelry.


----------



## mizzbeba (May 17, 2009)

Funny how MAs won't mind you dropping hundreds of dollars on a haul but will look at you like a 'wannabe' if you want/wear a MAC necklace.  I can def see it as a collectors' item.  I bet if they ever came out with a charm they'd sell out in flash.


----------



## II3rinII (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Funny how MAs won't mind you dropping hundreds of dollars on a haul but will look at you like a 'wannabe' if you want/wear a MAC necklace.  I can def see it as a collectors' item.  I bet if they ever came out with a charm they'd sell out in flash._

 
i guess its cuz we feel we earned that jewelry.  its exclusive, it cant be bought in the store like our cosmetics.  i went through a lot to recieve these peices i guess id be offended if some joe schmoe  were to buy them and wear them out and about.  but i do understand that some people are actually collectors, so i guess i can see why they would WANT to have them.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 18, 2009)

I am baffled as to why a non-MAC employee would want to purchase and wear (in public) MAC jewelry which is part of a uniform.  Honestly, that's like wearing a blue Walmart's vest to the beach or wearing a soldier's jacket to the mall.  I am utterly baffled.

There are better things to spend one's money on...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i guess its cuz we feel we earned that jewelry. its exclusive, it cant be bought in the store like our cosmetics. i went through a lot to recieve these peices i guess id be offended if some joe schmoe were to buy them and wear them out and about. but i do understand that some people are actually collectors, so i guess i can see why they would WANT to have them._

 
I can't understand anyone actually wanting one (even "collectors"), but I do understand you being offended by somebody purchasing something that you had to earn.  It'd be like somebody purchasing a college diploma.  I'd be miffed to if I were you.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

^^^ Come on you know the necklace is way cuter than the Walmart Vest!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Come on you know the necklace is way cuter than the Walmart Vest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yes, it is, but stop messing up my metaphors, Tishy Poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go to the Clinique counter and ask for one of their lab coats with my name embroidered on the pocket.  I'll post pics of it in my next Haul thread.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

^^ get me one too girl!!! hell I may just start collecting everything! Let me go find me a MAC necklace...maybe they will give me a discount if I am wearing it


----------



## lipshock (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I love the MAC jewelry that the MA's have on.* I think I even seen an MA once with a MAC belt buckle on which was super cute*! 

Would I buy MAC jewelry? Yes, but I doubt I'd really wear it that much cause I'd feel like a wannabe. But it would be a nice addition to my collection though. Now I would only consider buying a piece if it was reasonably price which I have yet to really see on sites like ebay. 

I am still considering figuring out a way to make a cute necklace out of the Hello Kitty swarovski keychain from the Kouture collection. It's too cute and precious to get all scratched up being used as a regular keychain._

 


Girl, you think that belt buckle is cute?

I have one and have never worn it.  It weighs more than I do.  LOL.  You want it?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 18, 2009)

I would actually rather wear a shirt with the MAC logo on it than the jewelry.
I just want something to show my love for the line. I can see how a MAC artist would get upset over people wearing something they earned.
Do they sell stuff like that for customers? MAC t-shirts?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Girl, you think that belt buckle is cute?

I have one and have never worn it. It weighs more than I do. LOL. You want it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg, I have so many co-workers who want that buckle! Haha I think its cute. lol I like it, I wish I had gotten some of the more old school jewelry though, or bandanas or even bags! haha 

Anyone wants to donate? lol

By the way, speaking of wearing other peoples uniform stuff, my hubby bought a t-shirt of our fave sushi place, and he actually wears it! hahah Oh boy!


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Anyone remember the long necklace with the black square beads they gave us one year? I think I am the only one left at my counter that still has it. Me and a another girl were talking about this at work-bragging about how we still have it. Two days later she some how got it stuck in a drawer she was digging in and we watched it explode off her neck...ha ha ha. Break away necklaces, I guess._

 
i still have mine, but it broke too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was washing my hands and the loop got caught on the faucet, and when i stepped back it broke.  cheap shit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i got that one too, a co-worker gave me one cuz she somehow had 2. my girl one time was wearing her lanyard one and she didnt double loop it and it got stuck in the till when she shut the register she choked her self and it snapped off!! we fixed it though! my pin broke, i think im gonna make it into another necklace so its not wasted._

 
not her application certification lanyard?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm on my second pin.  the closure is so loose that the pin keeps coming out and it falls off all the time.  again, cheap shit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Do they sell stuff like that for customers? MAC t-shirts?_

 
they sold em for barbie, and i think for fafi too.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 18, 2009)

I feel lucky now, cus I have a few of our MAC necklaces and 2 pins. Because my co-workers gave em to me as they didn't wear em and being a newbie I was all about it! heh Im gonna get some colored crystals and decorate one of the necklaces! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone wants to trade or swap MAC jewelry let me know~ haha I love our stuff


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 18, 2009)

I can see why the MAC employees would feel a tiny bit irritated, but I don't think its anything to be upset over. People love this brand so much. The jewelry IS like a collectors item to some people. Like someone said earlier they sold shirts for fafi and barbie that are usually only worn by employees, so the jewelry doesnt seem any different to Mac lovers.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Girl, you think that belt buckle is cute?

I have one and have never worn it.  It weighs more than I do.  LOL.  You want it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol! I had no clue that they were heavy. I was surprised when I first seen it cause I was like they give their employees belt buckles too?! I had just thought they gave the employees necklaces, bracelets, and shirts and that was it. 

Is it a shift REQUIREMENT for you MAC MA's to have at least one form of MAC jewelry or body wear I guess I can call it that on? I've only seen the MA's at the counters I go to have the necklace one, no bracelets. Just the plain necklace that just says MAC on it. Nothing fancy. Still cute though I think!


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_I can see why the MAC employees would feel a tiny bit irritated, but I don't think its anything to be upset over. People love this brand so much. The jewelry IS like a collectors item to some people. Like someone said earlier they sold shirts for fafi and barbie that are usually only worn by employees, so the jewelry doesnt seem any different to Mac lovers._

 
but that's just it.  the shirts were sold to the public, and the jewelry's not.  we only wore the shirts for three days and that's it, never again.  the jewelry is what helps set us apart from every other makeup artist that wears all black.  well, that and our crazy, funky makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Lol! I had no clue that they were heavy. I was surprised when I first seen it cause I was like they give their employees belt buckles too?! I had just thought they gave the employees necklaces, bracelets, and shirts and that was it. 

Is it a shift REQUIREMENT for you MAC MA's to have at least one form of MAC jewelry or body wear I guess I can call it that on? I've only seen the MA's at the counters I go to have the necklace one, no bracelets. Just the plain necklace that just says MAC on it. Nothing fancy. Still cute though I think!_

 
we have to wear a pink or necklace every day.  we can wear other pieces too, but a pin or necklace has to be visible above the waste.  we get a pin and the regular necklace when we start, then we get something for the holiday collections (this year was the zipper necklace) and then something for christmas.  

i just wish they'd do a gold piece to go with gold jewelry.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_but that's just it.  the shirts were sold to the public, and the jewelry's not.  we only wore the shirts for three days and that's it, never again.  the jewelry is what helps set us apart from every other makeup artist that wears all black.  well, that and our crazy, funky makeup._

 

I understand you girl, but I can also see the other side, why people would want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still you had to earn it so its more meaningful than just a trinket item.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 19, 2009)

I love my MAC!





















Doesn't it just make you want to wear them too? O:


----------



## maclove1 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i got that one too, a co-worker gave me one cuz she somehow had 2. my girl one time was wearing her lanyard one and she didnt double loop it and it got stuck in the till when she shut the register she choked her self and it snapped off!! we fixed it though! my pin broke, i think im gonna make it into another necklace so its not wasted._


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I love my MAC!






















Doesn't it just make you want to wear them too? O:_

 
what a gorgeous man!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I love my MAC!




_

 
sod the mac stuff! i freaking love your bunny heart necklace! that rocks!


----------



## buddhy (May 19, 2009)

I have never seen the bunnies or the zipper necklace - love them both. 

I also have to say that I've been to MAC many (many, many?) times and never noticed any kind of jewellery. Oh dear! I'm not too observant, clearly.


----------



## olddcassettes (May 19, 2009)

wow i didnt know this thread had potential! lol but yes my main point was i just always thought the necklaces were so cute, i wouldnt mind layering it up with a longer chain or something to wear every now and then, but i wasnt sure if they were for customers only or what not... i dont see anything wrong with someone wanting a MAC necklace to show their appreciation for it or what not, but i just didnt know how to get my hands on one, etc. i guess ill have to save it for the day i decide to work @ mac!


----------



## joey444 (May 19, 2009)

I don't work at MAC and I would wear that necklace in a heartbeat.  I love MAC, I love jewelry, I love fashion and I would definitely rock it.  As much as I got to MAC (like almost everyday during my lunch hour), shoot, I earned it too!! LOL...no but seriously, I've never seen any of the jewelry on any of the girls??  I think I saw one of the girls wearing the MAC necklace once but that's it...


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I noticed this ages ago, MACS AMULET IN GRAY NIP VERY RARE ONLY 1 ON EBAY WOW - eBay (item 380112411744 end time May-20-09 23:53:42 PDT). Does this fall under an employee necklace or is this a piece released for the public? I was wondering when I stumbled on it but never even noticed the employees' necklaces to know it was a requirement. I speak with them freely but never noticed that, freaking pretty shallow on my part I guess. 

I have no intention of buying it as I'm not an employee but was curious what it was. It is very Office Space like whoever stated that....I felt for Jennifer Aniston in that movie. God, her boss' voice was so monotone too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This wasn't an employee necklace, it was sold to the general public.  Those were necklaces which held one of the three mini fragrances that MAC used to sell.  The fragrances were in small ampules.  There was: Asphalt Flower, Hyper Souk and Synthetic Nirvana.  I think they were out in 98 or 99.

-Rain Man out!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_but that's just it.  the shirts were sold to the public, and the jewelry's not.  we only wore the shirts for three days and that's it, never again.  the jewelry is what helps set us apart from every other makeup artist that wears all black.  well, that and our crazy, funky makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






we have to wear a pink or necklace every day.  we can wear other pieces too, but a pin or necklace has to be visible above the waste.  we get a pin and the regular necklace when we start, then we get something for the holiday collections (this year was the zipper necklace) and then something for christmas.  

*i just wish they'd do a gold piece to go with gold jewelry*._

 
We had our holiday FLAVA-FLAAAAV! necklaces a couple years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Yeaaaah, boy. 

P.S.S.  Ok, I'll stop.


----------



## erine1881 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_We had our holiday FLAVA-FLAAAAV! necklaces a couple years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Yeaaaah, boy. 

P.S.S.  Ok, I'll stop._

 





 those things were sooo ghetto!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 20, 2009)

I'm gonna steal Bunny's necklace and wear it.

Am I a poseur? :C


----------



## II3rinII (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_We had our holiday FLAVA-FLAAAAV! necklaces a couple years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Yeaaaah, boy. 

P.S.S.  Ok, I'll stop._

 
oh you mean the mr t starter set??  ugh i hated that thing!!  that was back when i worked in the "ghetto mall" i had several customers tell me how cute my necklace was, i was like "you want it, you can have it!!".   ohhhh what about that "scarf" for flashtronic?? it was like a strip of unhemmed frabric.... not cute!


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_oh you mean the mr t starter set?? ugh i hated that thing!! that was back when i worked in the "ghetto mall" i had several customers tell me how cute my necklace was, i was like "you want it, you can have it!!". ohhhh what about that "scarf" for flashtronic?? it was like a strip of unhemmed frabric.... not cute!_

 
seriously!  you would've thought they'd have atleast just did a quick finish on the edges.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was hoping they'd send us somthing for style warriors like another scarf.  instead we gotta find one on our own.


----------



## II3rinII (May 21, 2009)

i thought they were gonna give us each ONE of the tribal earrings!


----------



## II3rinII (May 21, 2009)

hey have any of you guys had your jewelry get tarnished?  maybe its my skin, but none of my stuff looks shiny and silvery any more, its dull and kinda yellowed.  this guy at the jewelry kios said i could clean them with windex, i tried, it maybe them a little bit shiny but they still look a bit tarnished...  how do you all clean yours?


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i thought they were gonna give us each ONE of the tribal earrings!_

 
that would've been nice.  i would like at least something from the promo image.  earring, necklace, something!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_hey have any of you guys had your jewelry get tarnished? maybe its my skin, but none of my stuff looks shiny and silvery any more, its dull and kinda yellowed. this guy at the jewelry kios said i could clean them with windex, i tried, it maybe them a little bit shiny but they still look a bit tarnished... how do you all clean yours?_

 
mine hasn't tarnished.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 21, 2009)

Has yours ever broken you out? Maybe its just cause i have super sensitive skin, but the mac necklace totally irritates my skin.


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_Has yours ever broken you out? Maybe its just cause i have super sensitive skin, but the mac necklace totally irritates my skin._

 
my coworker can only wear her certification necklace and her pin.  everything else breaks her out in a rash if it touches her skin.  they don't break me out tho and i've got super sensitive skin to touch.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_Has yours ever broken you out? Maybe its just cause i have super sensitive skin, but the mac necklace totally irritates my skin._

 
You might be allergic to nickel.  I am slightly allergic to it and too much MAC necklace time used to kill my skin.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_We had our holiday FLAVA-FLAAAAV! necklaces a couple years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. Yeaaaah, boy. 

P.S.S.  Ok, I'll stop._

 
 You mean this?? ;__; Am I fugly...






but yeah, it was awful. :3 I only wore it for our event which was the weekend before Halloween, hence her face! Lol!

And to clarify to those wondering:

The Bunny necklace is a PeTA necklace.
The Zipper is our gift for Red She Said, since it sorta was reminiscent of the model's glove.

And yesss my Zipper and MAC necklace are tarnished from being against my skin too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neither have broken me out though. I wear them alll the time under shirts. No idea how to clean though. Maybe shoe polish to make it shinier, but to boost the silveryness I have no idea.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

baking soda might do the trick


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 21, 2009)

If you have metal sensitivity I have just a little tip...you can coat the back of the necklace/charm with clear nail polish.  I also use it on my cheap earring posts, works pretty well, and extends the time I can wear cheapie jewelry.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You mean this?? ;__; Am I fugly...







but yeah, it was awful. :3 I only wore it for our event which was the weekend before Halloween, hence her face! Lol!

And to clarify to those wondering:

The Bunny necklace is a PeTA necklace.
The Zipper is our gift for Red She Said, since it sorta was reminiscent of the model's glove.

And yesss my Zipper and MAC necklace are tarnished from being against my skin too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neither have broken me out though. I wear them alll the time under shirts. No idea how to clean though. Maybe shoe polish to make it shinier, but to boost the silveryness I have no idea._

 
That's the one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You, however, look marvelous.


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

It looks like something you would find from Juicy Couture...


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 21, 2009)

Oh I didnt know that was what was in it, I should have realized that tho. Usually only my ears break out when I'm not wearing 18k gold or something of that quality but apparently my neck does too. thanks! *must stay away from nickel*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You might be allergic to nickel.  I am slightly allergic to it and too much MAC necklace time used to kill my skin._


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 21, 2009)

I'll try it, but the chain broke me out too. Seems I can only wear it with turtlenecks! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_If you have metal sensitivity I have just a little tip...you can coat the back of the necklace/charm with clear nail polish.  I also use it on my cheap earring posts, works pretty well, and extends the time I can wear cheapie jewelry._


----------



## lipshock (May 21, 2009)

LOL, ya'll, I rocked that Antiquitease necklace a few times out of work.  I wore it one night to the bars with a basic black tank, some jeans, and some knee high leather boots... and jazzed the outfit up with the necklace.  I had a ton of girls coming up to me complimenting the necklace and asking where I purchased it.  I love that Flavor Flav necklace!!!  =D


----------



## 1QTPie (May 28, 2009)

Is there anyone else besides me that never even knew that MAs were required to wear MAC jewelry? OR that there was even such a thing?  I'm at MAC all the time, I don't look past the eye makeup. Sheesh!


----------

